# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Σύστημα προειδοποιήσεων

## NikosD.

Με αφορμή όλες τις παρεκτροπές που παρατηρούνται στο φόρουμ, αποφασίσαμε να τοποθετήσουμε ένα σύστημα προειδοποιήσεων στα μηνύματα/χρήστες που παραβιάζουν τον κανονισμό του φόρουμ.
Στις 5 προειδοποιήσεις το μέλος θα αποκλείεται από το φόρουμ για 5 ημέρες. Σε περίπτωση επανάληψης, θα αποκλείεται οριστικά.

Το σύστημα αυτό θα τοποθετηθεί και θα δοκιμαστεί τις επόμενες ημέρες -καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων-.

Ανοίγω το θέμα για τυχόν σχόλια και προτάσεις.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

To θεμα ειναι να ξεκαθαριστει για ποιους λογους θα υπαρχουν αυτες οι προειδοποιησεις και πανω απο ολα να εφαρμοζονται προς ολους και παντα και οχι αναλογα με το ποτε μπορει να ειστε μεσα στο φορουμ εσυ ή celia ωστε να μην υπαρχουν γκρινιες κατι που προυποθετει την ενεργη συμμετοχη σας

----------


## elis

για την προειδοποιηση εννοεισ απλα μυνημα που αντιτιθεται στουσ ορουσ χρησησ η για συνεχομενα μυνηματα με τα τελευταια γνωστα αποτελεσματα γιατι αν ειναι το πρωτο ενα μυνημα μπορεει να ξεφυγει στον καθενα αν ειναι στα συνεχομενα πιστευω ειναι σωστο

----------


## Χάιντι

Με ποιο τρόπο θα μας προειδοποιείτε με u2u;

----------


## Arsi

Νίκο,εγώ θα ήθελα να κάνω ένα σχόλιο όσον αφορά τον οριστικό αποκλεισμό ενός μέλους.
Θα πρότεινα η οριστική διαγραφή να γίνεται όταν η επανάληψη συμβαίνει μέσα σε ένα χρονικό διάστημα.Δλδ να υπάρχουν 5+5 προειδοποιήσεις π.χ. μέσα σε 2 μήνες.
Αν και η αλήθεια είναι πως είμαι αρνητική στην οριστική διαγραφή εκτός πολύ σπάνιων περιπτώσεων.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> Αν και η αλήθεια είναι πως είμαι αρνητική στην οριστική διαγραφή εκτός πολύ σπάνιων περιπτώσεων.



αυτο ακριβως....
παμε απο το ενα ακρο στο αλλο.

Αλλα πλεον νιωθω οτι με αφορα ολο και λιγοτερο....

----------


## arktos

NikosD. , συμφωνώ.

----------


## krino

και μιας και ανοιξαμε κουβεντα,
για να μην πιο παλια, μενω στη σημερα.


Αυτο εδω,
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6461
τι χρησιμοτητα εχει στο φορουμ?

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by krino_
> και μιας και ανοιξαμε κουβεντα,
> για να μην πιο παλια, μενω στη σημερα.
> 
> 
> Αυτο εδω,
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6461
> τι χρησιμοτητα εχει στο φορουμ?


καμία, όπως έγραψα και κει, το αφήνω γιατί πήρε διαφορετική τροπή.

----------


## krino

τι να σου πω.....
ειμαι μια ετσι μια αλλιως.

Καταλαβαινω την σκεψη σου και την αγωνια σου.
Δεν καταλαβαινω ομως την τακτικη των παρεμβασεων σου η των μη παρεμβασεων εξισου.

Καποια στιγμη,
θα πρεπει να κανεις σαφες οτι φορουμ υποστηριξης δεν εμπειριεχει τετοια θρεντς,
αν μη τι αλλο αυτα να τα συζηταει με την παρεα του και οχι να πεταει τα βοθρολυμματα του εδω μεσα.

Θα στο ξαναπω οτι αυτο δεν εχει γινει απολυτα σαφης με αποτελεσμα να εχει ξεκινησει να ξεμπλεκεται ενα απιστευτο κουβαρι απειρων χαρακτηρισμων, εδω και πολλους μηνες που απο οτι ηδες δεν εχει σταματημο.
Σημερα που βλεπω καποια πραγματα πιο αποστασιοποιημενα, η weird ειχε ενα δικαιο σε οτι ελεγε (δεν της δινω το 100%)
και θα επρεπε να εχει τις ασφαλιστικες δικλειδες να αισθανεται οτι ο λογος δεν περιφερεται ασυστολα στο χωρο.


Τωρα προσπαθεις να μαζεψεις τα πραγματα βαζοντας ενα χαλιναρι κλησεων τροχαιας.....
Δεν ξερω που θα οδηγησει, μπορει και πουθενα.

Αν θες να ειμαστε δικαιοι κατα παντων,
δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχει ουτε ΕΝΑ ποστ που να προσβαλει ειτε καποιον προσωπικα ειτε την φιλοσοφια του χωρου.
Αυτη ειναι η θεση μου γενικοτερα.

Απο κει και περα,
εκτιμω οτι εχεις αφησει δεκαδες τετοια ποστ να σερνονται ελαφρα την καρδιαν....
Και δεν με απασχολει οτι θα φυγει ο ταδε, οσο μερικες φορες αναρωτιεμαι που γραφω?
Και γιατι πρεπει το πρωι που μπαινω εδω με τον καφε μου, και να βλεπω την πρωινη μπουρδα της καθε ρεμεντυ?
(πολυ πιθανον και η ρεμεντυ την δικη μου, αν αυτη προκυπτει)
2-3 φορες καποιες αναρτησεις με τα μπινελικια που ειχε ριξει τα εσβησες, γιατι αλλωστε για αυτο τα εγραψε και αυτη για να τα σβησεις λιγο μετα....

Ψαξε τωρα και σκεψου πως μπορεσε να αποκτησει αυτη την ανεση η καθε ρεμεντυ για να γραφει τετοια ποστ.
Η απαντηση ειναι αυτη που ψαχνεις.
Και οχι δεν εχει να κανει με καταστολη αλλα με σαφη προσδιορισμενα κριτιρια.

----------


## researcher

krino

δημιουργησε δικο σου φορουμ και κανε τις καλυτερες δυνατες παρεμβασεις. τοση πειρα εχεις πια.

κανεις δεν ειναι Θεος

και προπαντων κανεις δεν ειναι εκει για να σου λυνει τις διαφορες σου με την Remedy

σανενα παιδακι που φωναζει ελα μπαμπα αυτη η κοπελα με χτυπησε...

δεν νομιζω να εχει κανεις τον αλγοριθμο της ταξης τον πραγματων

αυτο που ζητας το θεωρω ανεφικτο

και θεωρω οτι απλα αντιπροσωπευει το δικο σου θυμο για συγκεκριμενο προσωπο

----------


## krino

researcher ,
εισαι εντελως λαθος αν θεωρεις οτι το λινκ που εβαλα πιο πανω ειναι δικη μου διαφορα με καποιο χρηστη.
Τα αυτονοητα επρεπε να τα καταλαβαινεις.
Επισης θα επρεπε να καταλαβαινεις οτι η κοπελα (η καθε κοπελα) δεν χτυπαει εμενα, αλλα το φορουμ το ιδιο.

Δεν εχω κανενα θυμο για κανενα, εχω ξαναπει μονο απαγοητευση.
Τωρα αν νομιζεις οτι ειναι οντως προσωπικο μου θεμα,
γραψε λαθος και πες οτι εγραψα μια βλακεια.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Τωρα προσπαθεις να μαζεψεις τα πραγματα βαζοντας ενα χαλιναρι κλησεων τροχαιας.....
> Δεν ξερω που θα οδηγησει, μπορει και πουθενα.


Eντάξει,δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι σαν κλησεις τροχαίας ή και μπορεί και ναι αν θεωρήσουμε πως απλά είναι συνέπειες της μη τήρησης όρων χρήσης που γενικά πρέπει να υπάρχουν(αλλιών δεν έχουν νόημα και οι όροι χρήσης).
Εγώ δε νομίζω ότι δε θα οδηγήσει πουθενά.
Εδώ στους μεγάλους καυγάδες γίνονται κάποιες διαγραφές μηνυμάτων κ μια παρέμβαση του Νίκου και ηρεμεί κατευθείαν το κλίμα.Φαντάζεσαι να μη γινόταν αυτές οι παρεμβάσεις μέχρι που μπορεί να έφτανε η κατάσταση?

Απ\'ότι καταλαβαίνω το σύστημα προειδοποίησης είναι μια πιο οργανωμένη παρέμβαση στον εκτροχιασμό των ορων χρήσης και γενικά της μη ομαλής λειτουργίας του φόρουμ.

----------


## oboro

Προσωπικα βρισκω ασκοπη μια κριτικη του νεου συστηματος πριν ακομη το δουμε να εφαρμοζεται.

----------


## Arsi

Ε δεν κρίνουμε απλά συζητάμε ...
ή καλύτερα κρίνουμε το σύστημα σαν ιδέα,όχι σαν εφαρμογή.

----------


## krino

κοιτα αρσι,
θα συμφωνησω οτι θα σταματησουν οι μεγαλοι καυγαδες,
δεν βλεπω κατι για τα υπολοιπα.
Για μενα, μικρος καυγας, μεγαλος καυγας, ειναι παντα καυγας.

Ο νικος εχει μια λαθεμενη εκτιμηση,
οτι επειδη εδω ειναι χωρος που οι θαμωνες ειναι κατα βαση ατομα με πολλες πιεσεις στη ζωη τους,
θα ερθουν εδω για να τις εξομαλυνουν και να τις λειανουν.
Τελικα το αντιθετο συμβαινει.
Γιατι?
Γιατι οι ανθρωποι ασχετως του σε πιο ντιβανι θα κατσουν,
δεν σταματανε να ειναι ανθρωποι με οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο.
Ενδομυχα αν θες για καποιο κοσμο, αυτο λειτουργει και σαν απασφαλιστικη βαλβιδα.
Το μονο προβλημα ειναι το σκασιμο της, το λουζονται αλλοι....

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> κοιτα αρσι,
> θα συμφωνησω οτι θα σταματησουν οι μεγαλοι καυγαδες,
> δεν βλεπω κατι για τα υπολοιπα.
> Για μενα, μικρος καυγας, μεγαλος καυγας, ειναι παντα καυγας.


Γιατί όχι ο μικρός?
Δλδ οι παρεμβάσεις θα γίνονται μόνο σε ακραίες καταστάσεις?
Νομίζω πως αν με συνέπεια γίνονται παρεμβάσεις όπου ξεφεύγει το κλίμα ,σταδιακά θα γίνει πιο κατανοητή και η γραμμή του φόρουμ.
έτσι υποθέτω τουλάχιστον...

----------


## krino

υποθετεις.... και εγω υποθετω....
οπως καταλαβαινεις εδω μεσα μιλαμε με υποθεσεις.


Τεσπα,
την γνωμη μου την ειπα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by krino_
> . .....
> Δεν καταλαβαινω ομως την τακτικη των παρεμβασεων σου η των μη παρεμβασεων εξισου.
> 
> Καποια στιγμη,
> θα πρεπει να κανεις σαφες οτι φορουμ υποστηριξης δεν εμπειριεχει τετοια θρεντς,
> αν μη τι αλλο αυτα να τα συζηταει με την παρεα του και οχι να πεταει τα βοθρολυμματα του εδω μεσα.
> 
> Θα στο ξαναπω οτι αυτο δεν εχει γινει απολυτα σαφης με αποτελεσμα να εχει ξεκινησει να ξεμπλεκεται ενα απιστευτο κουβαρι απειρων χαρακτηρισμων, εδω και πολλους μηνες που απο οτι ηδες δεν εχει σταματημο.
> ...


Θα εννοεις την σωρεια των υβριστικων μηνυματων που απευθυνεις εδω και μηνες κατα του κιπ και αλλων πολλων που εχουν αγανακτησει μαζι σου και το εχουν πει με καθε δημοσιο και ιδιωτικο τροπο μεσα εδω και ο νικος ακομα σε καμαρωνει..
εχεις δικιο αν και φανταζομουν οτι αν ειχες τετοια αποψη για τα μηνυματα σου, θα αυτοπεριοριζοσουν αντι να παρακαλας τον αντμιν να επιληφθει της περιπτωσεως σου..

αφου δεν εισαι σε θεση να το κανεις, η παρεμβαση του αντμιν ειναι ευπροσδεκτη για ολους...
τι να πει κανεις...

----------


## pelariry

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Με αφορμή όλες τις παρεκτροπές που παρατηρούνται στο φόρουμ, αποφασίσαμε να τοποθετήσουμε ένα σύστημα προειδοποιήσεων στα μηνύματα/χρήστες που παραβιάζουν τον κανονισμό του φόρουμ.


και ο κανονισμός του φόρουμ είναι...;

----------


## pelariry

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> . .....
> Δεν καταλαβαινω ομως την τακτικη των παρεμβασεων σου η των μη παρεμβασεων εξισου.
> 
> ...


ξύπνησε ένα πρωί και άρχισε να σας βρίζει δηλαδή; δεν έχεις-ετε βαρεθεί να λέτε τα ίδια πράγματα;

----------


## arktos

ρε, παιδιά, είπαμε να συζητήσουμε το θέμα του τόπικ όχι να τσακωθούμε πάλι...

----------


## claire

η προειδοποίηση θα γίνεται με προσωπικό μνμ? ή μέσα στο τόπικ?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by pelariry_
> 
> 
> δεν έχεις-ετε βαρεθεί να λέτε τα ίδια πράγματα;



το επιασες,
εγω τουλαχιστον βαρεθηκα,
χιλιοειπωμενη κουβεντα - επιχειρηματολογια,
τελος.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by claire_
> η προειδοποίηση θα γίνεται με προσωπικό μνμ? ή μέσα στο τόπικ?


θες και λεπτομεριες ε?

:P:P

----------


## claire

έχω ένα u2u και φοβάμαι να το ανοίξω μήπως και είναι προειδοποίση!

σόρυ που σπαμάρω με το να ρωτάω λεπτομέρειες επί του θέματος, και δεν ασχολούμαι και εγώ με την απόδειξη του ποιος είναι πιο κακός εδώ μέσα!  :Wink:

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Με αφορμή όλες τις παρεκτροπές που παρατηρούνται στο φόρουμ, αποφασίσαμε να τοποθετήσουμε ένα σύστημα προειδοποιήσεων στα μηνύματα/χρήστες που παραβιάζουν τον κανονισμό του φόρουμ.
> Στις 5 προειδοποιήσεις το μέλος θα αποκλείεται από το φόρουμ για 5 ημέρες. Σε περίπτωση επανάληψης, θα αποκλείεται οριστικά.
> 
> Το σύστημα αυτό θα τοποθετηθεί και θα δοκιμαστεί τις επόμενες ημέρες -καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων-.
> 
> Ανοίγω το θέμα για τυχόν σχόλια και προτάσεις.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


αυτό ισχύει δηλαδή, ε? οk..

----------


## Χάιντι

Δηλαδή θα \"κουβαλάμε\" τα κόκκινα κουτάκια για πάντα μέχρι να διαγραφούμε τελικά?Στα 5 να σβήνουν...θα είναι καλύτερα νομίζω.

----------


## dora-agxos

κοκκινοσκουφιτσες κ κοκκινοσκουφιτσοι!μην τρομοκρατηστε!

τους λυκους να φοβαστε!

----------


## Χάιντι

Δώρα κοκκινίστηκες και συ? Καμμιά φορά την \"πατάμε\" και εμείς...οι καλοί... :Big Grin:

----------


## Χάιντι

Θα μας απαντήσει κανένας επιτέλους?

Και εγώ γιατί να πάρω προειδοποιήσεις επειδή μάλωσα με την λάιτ αφού όλο το φόρουμ έχει μαλώσει μαζί της..

----------


## dora-agxos

το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι εχουν φαει οριστικο μπαν,οχι για 5 ημερες.

----------


## Χάιντι

Η Όλγα και η Λάιτ φάγανε οριστικό μπαν?

----------


## dora-agxos

η λαιτ απο οσο γνωριζω ναι..δεν μπορει να γραψει εδω,παρα μονο να διαβαζει.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Στις 5 προειδοποιήσεις το μέλος θα αποκλείεται από το φόρουμ για 5 ημέρες. Σε περίπτωση επανάληψης, θα αποκλείεται οριστικά.


Ναι αλλά εδώ λέει ότι μόνο για 5 μέρες θα παίρνουν μπαν...και σε περίπτωση που το ξαναεπαναλάβουν μόνο τότε θα είναι οριστικό ....

----------


## dora-agxos

εγω σου λεω τι γνωριζω,απο εκει κ περα ο μονος αρμοδιος να απαντησει ειναι ο αντμιν.

----------


## sabb

Υποθέτω πως η σιωπή της διαχείρισης σε ένα απλό προβληματισμό (όποιος δεχτεί 5 προειδοποιήσεις διαγράφεται οριστικά ή όχι ? ) , οφείλεται πασιφανέστατα σε βαρυτικές δυνάμεις που σε υποκβαντικό επίπεδο , διαταράσσουν το χωροχρονικό συνεχές και δυσκολεύουν την επικοινωνία μεταξύ admin και κοινών θνητών. Το πιθανότερο είναι ο παραβάτης χρήστης που θα \"προειδοποιηθεί\" με 5 κοκκινούλια , να πάει αδιάβαστος στο υπερπέραν της διαδικτυακής επικοινωνίας , αφού πρώτα υποστεί το βασανιστήριο της μαστίγωσης χωρίς πρόσβαση σε νερό , δεμένος επί 5 ημέρες μπροστά στο p/c με screen saver , υποσαχάρια τοπία.

Αν κάποτε , λάβετε απάντηση από την διαχείριση που να αφορά το πότε κάποιος μπαίνει στην ανυπαρξία της ιντερνετικής απομόνωσης με βάση τους ακανόνιστους κανόνες που ισχύουν κατά περίπτωση και κατά το δοκούν στο παρόν φόρουμ, στείλτε μου σχετικό mail στο Νέφος του Όορτ, όπου θα κάνω τις διακοπές μου για τα επόμενα 500 έτη (φωτός)...

----------


## NikosD.

Ναι, δεν δούλεψε και πάλι δυστυχώς, λυπάμαι, οπότε με \"μπακάλικο\" τρόπο επαναφέραμε την πρόσβαση στα μέλη.

Ζητώ συγνώμη από όσους παρέμειναν αποκλεισμένοι πέραν των 5 ημερών.

----------


## sabb

Απάντηση σε χρόνο dt - unbelievable !!! Ωστόσο ευπρόσδεκτη !!!

----------


## whitecandle

Thanks Niko και οι άλλοι που κάνατε τις υποδείξεις  :Smile:

----------


## dora-agxos

καλως ηρθες παλι λαιτ  :Smile:

----------


## Boltseed

Δωρα ο μονος τροπος για να φυγει το κοκκινο κουμπακι που εχεις, ειναι να προκαλεσεις 4 επεισοδια ;D

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> Δωρα ο μονος τροπος για να φυγει το κοκκινο κουμπακι που εχεις, ειναι να προκαλεσεις 4 επεισοδια ;D


οχι δεν θελω!κ συν τοις αλλοις μου αρεσει το ενα κ μοναδικο κουμπακι μου!!
(παντως η αληθεια ειναι οτι νιωθω λιγο σαν την λεπρη του φορουμ..)

 :Smile:

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Thanks Niko και οι άλλοι που κάνατε τις υποδείξεις



Πάλι εγώ σε ..\"ξελάσπωσα\" Λάιτ....:P

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> παντως η αληθεια ειναι οτι νιωθω λιγο σαν την λεπρη του φορουμ..


Αχ ρε συ και γώ το ίδιο Δώρα :Frown:

----------


## dora-agxos

τουλαχιστον εχει το χρωμα του παθους :P

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by janet_Πάλι εγώ σε ..\"ξελάσπωσα\" Λάιτ....:P


Εσύ όχι μόνο δεν με ξελάσπωσες, αλλά λες λόγια για μένα. Για πρόσεξε λίγο τα λόγια σου λέω εγώ και δεν ξανασχολούμαι μαζί σου

----------


## dora-agxos

ααα λαιτ μου φαινεται το λατρευεις το κοκκινο :P

----------


## whitecandle

Βλέπεις να έβρισα;

----------


## Χάιντι

To olgaki που είναι?

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Εσύ όχι μόνο δεν με ξελάσπωσες, αλλά λες λόγια για μένα. Για πρόσεξε λίγο τα λόγια σου λέω εγώ και δεν ξανασχολούμαι μαζί σου


Παιδί μου είσαι καλά τι λες?..:P

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Παιδί μου είσαι καλά τι λες?..:P


Μια χαρά είμαι. Εσύ δεν μπορείς να μαζέψεις τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## whitecandle

Καλά εγώ τώρα γιατί έφαγα 3 προειδοποιήσεις και η janet μόνο μία και η magenta που με έβρισε καμμία; Έχουμε διακρίσεις;

----------


## ARIS-SK

τελειωνει η καριερα σου στο φορουμ...χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ χα...

----------


## whitecandle

Θα \'θελες. Σου αρέσει να πετάγεσαι εκεί που δεν σε σπέρνουν και να λες την κακία σου ε; Μωρέ άμα φύγω θα γλιτώσω από κάτι τέτοιους σαν κι εσένα, αυτό θέλω.

----------


## ARIS-SK

να πας στο καινουριο φορουμ του φιλου σου του κρινου...εκει θα βρεις και την κολλητη σου την ολγα...δε σε χωραει πια ο τοπος εδω..

----------


## whitecandle

Γιατί δεν με χωράει ο τόπος; Με ξέρεις; Μήπως είσαι αυτός που φαντάζομαι; Γιατί δεν βλέπω τόνους. Μάλλον δεν είσαι καινούριος για να τα λες αυτά. Το αν με χωράει το ξέρω εγώ και όχι εσύ. Αντίθετα εσύ που λες κακίες δεν σε χωράει. Αλλά γράφεις και στις φοβίες, άρα είσαι μάλλον αυτός που πιστεύω.. Οπότε τι να σχολιάσω; Ότι και να πω δεν πιάνει τόπο.

----------


## dora-agxos

αρη τωρα για ποιο λογο ριχνεις λαδι στην φωτια?

λαιτ μην περνεις τοις μετρητοις οτι σου λενε..

χαλαρωστε.

----------


## whitecandle

Ρε Δώρα δεν βλέπεις τι μου λέει; Έλεος κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι έχει μαζευτεί εδώ μέσα όπως είναι και στην κοινωνία εκεί έξω. Δεν μπορούν να συμμαζέψουν τον εαυτό τους, και πετάνε τις κακίες τους έλεος πια.

----------


## ARIS-SK

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> αρη τωρα για ποιο λογο ριχνεις λαδι στην φωτια?
> 
> λαιτ μην περνεις τοις μετρητοις οτι σου λενε..
> 
> χαλαρωστε.


επειδη εκανα μια πλακιτσα πιο πανω χαριτολογωντας και η δεσποινις λαιτ το πηρε τοις μετρητοις.

----------


## ARIS-SK

Έλεος κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι έχει μαζευτεί εδώ μέσα όπως είναι και στην κοινωνία εκει εξω.

βγες και λιγο εξω να δεις την κοινωνια,γιατι απ οτι σε βλεπω ολη μερα στον υπολογιστη σου θα ξημερωβραδιαζεσαι.κριμα ειναι.

----------


## whitecandle

Μπα μην ανησυχείς βγαίνω όταν βρίσκω παρέα αλλιώς πως να βγω; Μόνη μου; Παρακαλώ να μην ανησυχείτε για μένα

----------


## ARIS-SK

καλο για σενα αυτο..

----------


## Αρτέμης

> _Originally posted by ARIS-SK_
> να πας στο καινουριο φορουμ του φιλου σου του κρινου...εκει θα βρεις και την κολλητη σου την ολγα...δε σε χωραει πια ο τοπος εδω..


Και εκείνος δεν αστειεύεται.

Δέκα άνθρωποι είναι και έβγαλε ανακοίνωση:





> Λυπούμαστε, αλλά σας έχει απαγορευθεί η αποστολή δημοσίων και προσωπικών μηνυμάτων σε αυτό το φόρουμ. 
> μειωτικη συμπεριφορα κατα μελων...

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by magenta_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Εσύ μην ανακατεύεσαι γιατί το μόνο που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι το φόρουμ.
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτό τι είναι;

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Αρτέμης_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ARIS-SK_
> να πας στο καινουριο φορουμ του φιλου σου του κρινου...εκει θα βρεις και την κολλητη σου την ολγα...δε σε χωραει πια ο τοπος εδω..
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτό τι είναι; Δεν κατάλαβα. Δοκίμασες να μπεις με το ψευδώνυμό μου; Πως τολμάς;

----------


## magenta

οντως βρε κοριτσι....σ εβρισα παρα πολυ...ας με συγχωρεσει ο θεος. τι να πω..... καλη δυναμη!

----------


## whitecandle

Με έβγαλες προβληματικιά και με μεγάλο πρόβλημα και είπες κι άλλα. Δεν τα είπες από την καλή σου την καρδιά. Δεν πιστεύω στο θεό, αλλά αν υπήρχε σίγουρα θα σε τιμωρούσε!

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by magenta_
> οντως βρε κοριτσι....σ εβρισα παρα πολυ...ας με συγχωρεσει ο θεος. τι να πω..... καλη δυναμη!




@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
η διαχειριση ειναι πολυ ελαστικη με εσενα και τη τζανετ και πολυ αυστηρη προς τη λαιτμπλου.υπαρχει δικαισυνη εδω μεσα η @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@2?

----------


## ARIS-SK

τωρα εσυ υπερασπιζεσαι την λαιτ για να την παρεις με το μερος σου και να την κανεις μελος στο φορουμ του φιλου σου του κρινο?

----------


## whitecandle

Τελικά από ότι έμαθα άλλος είχε μπει με το νικ μου, οπότε να προσέχετε τι λέτε καλά είχα πει εγώ στην αρχή ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα και ότι καθένας γράφει τη μ...κία του και φεύγει. 
Thanks olgaki αν το εννοείς.

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by ARIS-SK_
> τωρα εσυ υπερασπιζεσαι την λαιτ για να την παρεις με το μερος σου και να την κανεις μελος στο φορουμ του φιλου σου του κρινο?




kaneis den kanei tipota p den thelei ,den tis eipa na ginei melos se kanena foroum kai as pei kai idia an tis eipa pote,vlepw oti kai alla meli tha prepe na exoun parei proeidpoiiseis kai den exei ginei apo ti diaxeirisi,kai to vriksw adiko

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by ARIS-SK_
> τωρα εσυ υπερασπιζεσαι την λαιτ για να την παρεις με το μερος σου και να την κανεις μελος στο φορουμ του φιλου σου του κρινο?


Ρε ντεμγκαλ, μην ανακατεύεσαι παντού, μπες με το κανονικό σου ψευδώνυμο, δεν έχεις προειδοποιήσεις.

----------


## ARIS-SK

δεν ειμαι ο ντεμγκαλ,ειμαι καινουριος εδω περα και παρατηρω τι γινεται και σχολιαζω..κακο ειναι?

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by ARIS-SK_
> δεν ειμαι ο ντεμγκαλ,ειμαι καινουριος εδω περα και παρατηρω τι γινεται και σχολιαζω..κακο ειναι?


_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## ARIS-SK

_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## whitecandle

Έλα ντε. Αμέσως τον κατάλαβα. Καταρχάς έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Δεύτερον οι τόνοι. Και τρίτον άλλα μικρά στοιχεία, λεπτομέρειες, όπως με ποιούς ήμουν φίλη και ότι κάθομαι σπίτι τα ίδια. Και τελευταίο ότι είσαι ψεύτης. Τα ίδια έλεγες και την άλλη φορά και μετά φανερώθηκες. Ρε μικρό, δεν είναι οι άνρωποι παιχνίδια να παίζεις μαζί τους.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by ARIS-SK_
> _Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._


Καλά τώρα είμαστε απόλυτα σίγουρες και για το βρισίδι και για μία κεφαλαία μία μικρά.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ελα βρε τωρα ολοκληρος αντρας εισαι 20 χρονων και κρυβεσαι.κριμα παντως κριμα το μποι σου....

----------


## ARIS-SK

_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι ειμαι καθυστερημενη ντεμγκαλακο....οτι πεις

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by ARIS-SK_
> _Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._


Καταρχάς για μένα έλεγες ότι δεν ξέρω ορθογραφία; Χαχαχα ας γελάσω. Καλά ναι κι εγώ είμαι ο πάπας της Ρώμης. Και που τα ξέρεις εσύ όλα αυτά για τον ντέμγκαλ; Σιγά μη γίνονται τέτοια σενάρια.

----------


## ARIS-SK

ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΣΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ,ΣΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΛΑΙΤ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ..ΩΡΑΙΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΒΑΦΤΙΣΑΤΕ ΝΤΕΜΓΚΑΛΑΚΟ?ΩΡΑΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ,ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο ΝΤΕΜΓΚΑΛΑΚΟΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ  :Smile:

----------


## elis

λαιτ προσεχε τισ προειδοποιησεισ σου εκτοσ των αλλων μπορει να θελει να στισ αυξησει

----------


## whitecandle

Είσαι ο ντεμγκαλ. Το είχες πει ότι θα μπεις με άλλο ψευδώνυμο και δεν θα σε καταλάβουμε, αλλά δεν γίνεται να κρυφτείς με αυτά που λες.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by pad_
> λαιτ προσεχε τισ προειδοποιησεισ σου εκτοσ των αλλων μπορει να θελει να στισ αυξησει


Απλά κάνω ρεπόρτ παντ, πρόσεχε μην φας καμμιά αδέσποτη κι εσύ γιατί ξέρουμε ποιός είναι

----------


## ARIS-SK

ΠΑΡΤΟ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙ ΛΑΙΤ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ.

----------


## Ακροβατης

_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## whitecandle

Συμφωνώ με Ολγάκι.

----------


## ARIS-SK

EIMAI O NTEMΓΚΑΛΑΚΟΣ ΟΛΓΑΚΙ82 ΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑΤΕ ΕΞΥΠΝΕΣ!!!!!ΑΧΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΑΧΑΑ

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by ARIS-SK_
> EIMAI O NTEMΓΚΑΛΑΚΟΣ ΟΛΓΑΚΙ82 ΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑΤΕ ΕΞΥΠΝΕΣ!!!!!ΑΧΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΑΧΑΑ


Έτσι γέλαγες και στο μσν.

----------


## ARIS-SK

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Συμφωνώ με Ολγάκι.


_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## elis

η ο ντεμγκαλακοσ εισαι η μια αλλη

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by pad_
> η ο ντεμγκαλακοσ εισαι η μια αλλη


pad είναι φως φανάρι ποιός είναι, κάντου αναφορά.

----------


## whitecandle

_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## ARIS-SK

_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Ακροβατης

_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by ARIS-SK_
> _Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._


προς αντμιν
νομιζω οτι για τετοιου ειδους συμπεριφορες τα μπαν πρεπει να ειναι αμεσα και οριστικα..
επειδη υπαρχει τοση ανοχη στο φορουμ, μερικοι νοιωθουν ευπροσδεκτοι να παιζουν τις κουμπαρες με τα απωθημενα τους...

----------


## elis

ενταξει φιλε καρφωθηκεσ η αλλη δε θα ασχολιοταν μαζι μου

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by ARIS-SK_
> _Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._


τι ακριβως εχει φαση?

----------


## ARIS-SK

_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by ARIS-SK_
> _Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._


Πρέπει να μάθουν οι διαχειριστές ότι είσαι ο ντεμγκαλ και να φας μπαν και από τους δύο λογαριασμούς, μόνο σε σένα το χα πει αυτό για την Όλγα και μετά το έσβησα οπότε εμείς σιγουρευτήκαμε 100% ότι είσαι εσύ και από τον τρόπο γραφής σου και από όλα. Μόνο η διαχείριση μένει.

----------


## whitecandle

Πείτε τα βρε παιδιά δεν μπορώ να πω και τίποτα.

----------


## ARIS-SK

_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## keep_walking

_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by ARIS-SK_
> _Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by ARIS-SK_
> _Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._




_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## ARIS-SK

_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## whitecandle

Δεν έχει τίποτα η Όλγα είχε γίνει παρεξήγηση αλλά και να είχε είναι τρόπος αυτός να μιλάς;;;;; Ντροπή σου. Έτσι σε μάθανε;

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by ARIS-SK_
> _Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._


@αντμιν

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by ARIS-SK_
> _Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._



_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## ARIS-SK

_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## dora-agxos

βρε ολγακι να σε ρωτησω κατι?
τωρα εσυ ηρεμεισ την κατασταση η την πυροδοτεις?

επειδη ειμαι λιγο χαζη ρωταω...

----------


## ARIS-SK

_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## whitecandle

Μόνο δύο προειδοποιήσεις πήρε; Απορώ.

----------


## ARIS-SK

ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΔΥΟ ΝΑ ΣΒΗΣΤΕΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΝΑ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩ1!!!!

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> βρε ολγακι να σε ρωτησω κατι?
> τωρα εσυ ηρεμεισ την κατασταση η την πυροδοτεις?
> 
> επειδη ειμαι λιγο χαζη ρωταω...


Ρε Δώρα αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά σου τώρα; Μας βρίζει όλους δεν το βλέπεις; Το παιδί δεν θα πρεπε να γράφει εδώ μέσα.

----------


## ARIS-SK

_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> βρε ολγακι να σε ρωτησω κατι?
> τωρα εσυ ηρεμεισ την κατασταση η την πυροδοτεις?
> 
> επειδη ειμαι λιγο χαζη ρωταω...



δορα αγχος αν σε πει καποιος καθυστερημενη,και οτι αλλο θες διαβασε παραπανω τοτε πες μου αν θα απαντουσεις η οχι,η υπομονη εχει και ορια

----------


## ARIS-SK

_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## elis

παντωσν ρεν φιλεν δεν μιλασν πολλαν ωραιαν δεν ξερων αν με πιανεισν

----------


## ARIS-SK

ΠΙΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΚΟΥΜΠΑΡΕ..ΕΝΝΟΙΑ ΣΟΥ..

----------


## elis

οκ

----------


## Arsi

Σε τέτοιες(ευτυχώς σπάνιες) περιπτώσεις πάντως με τέτοια απαράδεκτα ρατσιστικά σχόλια πιστεύω πως χρειάζεται άμεση οριστική διαγραφή.

----------


## whitecandle

Ναι αλλά πρέπει να διαγραφεί και το παλιό του νικ γιατί ξέρουμε ποιός είναι. Τουλάχιστον να διασταυρώσει τις ip η διαχείριση και να δει εμείς είμαστε σίγουροι.

----------


## Ακροβατης

_Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Ακροβατης

και προς διαχειριση !
γιατι αφηνετε αυτο το θεμα να υπαρχει?που υπαρχετε απο το να μας ριχνετε τα κοκκινα σημαδια?μπαινει ενας μας βριζει ολους και επιδη τα παιρνουμε και βριζουμε ειναι ισα και ομοια τα μπαν?και ξαναρωταω για τι αφηνετε αυτο το θεμα να υπαρχει επι τοσες σελιδες?εδω μεσα ειμαστε ατομα δυστυχως με ψυχικες ασθενειες και επιθετικοτητα,θα επρεπε να σβησετε αυτο το θεμα προ πολλου,κριμα

----------


## whitecandle

Όλγα μην ξαναβρίσεις άστον.

----------


## Ακροβατης

λαιτ υπαρχει καποιος που βριζει και μειωνει οικτρα αλλα το θεμα δεν κλειδωνεται για να τσιμπαμε εμεις οι ηλιθιες-οι τα κοκκιναδια.κριμα για ενα σαιτ ψυχολογιας

----------


## whitecandle

Δεν νομίζω να είναι αυτό. Αφού μας τα σβήσανε την άλλη φορά. Άμα το διαβάσουνε θα το κλείσουνε το θέμα. Εγώ που πήρα άδικα; Και ο άλλος ο chaos δεν πήρε τίποτα, μόνο μία.

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> και προς διαχειριση !
> γιατι αφηνετε αυτο το θεμα να υπαρχει?που υπαρχετε απο το να μας ριχνετε τα κοκκινα σημαδια?μπαινει ενας μας βριζει ολους και επιδη τα παιρνουμε και βριζουμε ειναι ισα και ομοια τα μπαν?και ξαναρωταω για τι αφηνετε αυτο το θεμα να υπαρχει επι τοσες σελιδες?εδω μεσα ειμαστε ατομα δυστυχως με ψυχικες ασθενειες και επιθετικοτητα,θα επρεπε να σβησετε αυτο το θεμα προ πολλου,κριμα


οταν εσυ ρε ολγα δεν αφηνεις τιποτε αναπαντητο τι σου φταει η διαχειριση?
αν δεν εδινες σημασια το θεμα θα ειχε ληξει προ πολλου!
ε!δεν μπορει να κατσει κ να μιλαει μονος του!οποιος κ αν ειναι!

----------


## Ακροβατης

και εγω αδικα αμα σε προκαλουνε ετσι φυσικα και θα παρεκτραπεις.που ειναι η διαχειριση να σταματησει τα διπλοπροφιλα ,αυτους που κανουνε πλακα με ψυχικα ασθενεις?γιατι τετοια απουσια?

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> [οταν εσυ ρε ολγα δεν αφηνεις τιποτε αναπαντητο τι σου φταει η διαχειριση?
> αν δεν εδινες σημασια το θεμα θα ειχε ληξει προ πολλου!
> ε!δεν μπορει να κατσει κ να μιλαει μονος του!οποιος κ αν ειναι!


Κοίτα η αλήθεια είναι κι εγώ Δώρα πως δεν μπορώ να αφήνω τίποτα αναπάντητο εκτός και αν τον άλλον τον έχουν καταλάβει οι άλλοι ή δεν μπορώ να τους πείσω. Τότε δεν υπάρχει νόημα ευτυχώς στην πρώτη περίπτωση, δυστυχώς στη δεύτερη.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Δεν ξέρω τι γράφτηκε, αλλά από τα λίγα που είμειναν αν ήμουν στη θέση της λαιτ και της ολγας θα απευθυνόμουν στη δικαιοσύνη.
Είναι μερικά παράσιτα που μόνο έτσι καταλαβαίνουν....

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> και εγω αδικα αμα σε προκαλουνε ετσι φυσικα και θα παρεκτραπεις.που ειναι η διαχειριση να σταματησει τα διπλοπροφιλα ,αυτους που κανουνε πλακα με ψυχικα ασθενεις?γιατι τετοια απουσια?


Συμφωνώ.

----------


## Ακροβατης

και αλλο ενα παραπονο που χω απο εδω μεσα ,μελη που ναι καιρο εδω απαιτουν μια σταση γιατρο-χαπια ,δεν εχουμε ολοι την πολυτελεια να παμε σε γιατρο παντα και επισης δεν θελουμε παντα χαπια.αν δεν τα κανουμε αυτα ειμαστε αξιοι της μοιρας μας?πχ εγω εκανα υποτροπη απο αλκοολ σταματησα σε καποια φαση να πηγαινω στι γιατρο με ξαναπιασανε κρισεις που ητανε ολα αυτα τα ατομα που οταν η&lt;&lt;αρρωστεια μ ηταν ελεγχομενη ολα καλα?τωρα ουτε ενα γεια?δλδ για να μαστε εδω μεσα πρεπει να πηγαινουμε σε ψυχιατρο και να παιρνουμε χαπια?

----------


## dora-agxos

αν σε ενδιαφερει η δικη μου αποψη,μιας κ εγω την εφαγα την υποτροπη μου,αυτο που λες τωρα ειναι παιδιαστικο..

ωραια λοιπον υποτροπιασες,το καταλαβαινω!κ δεν στο λεω ειρωνικα!

η ολη βωμολοχια που χρησιμοποιεις που σε βοηθαει?

και την ξεκινας κιολας κ συγνωμη που στο λεω!

----------


## whitecandle

Βρε Δώρα την ξεκινάει σαν άμυνα όχι σαν επίθεση και έχει δίκιο! Μπορείς να την κατηγορήσεις γι\'αυτό; Ή εννοείς όταν πίνει;

----------


## dora-agxos

καταρχην δεν την κατηγορω για κατι!

λεω αυτο που εισπρατω εγω..

----------


## whitecandle

Κι εγώ θα έβριζα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Κρατιέμαι να μην πάρω προειδοποίηση.

----------


## Borat-DELETED-MEMBER

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> και αλλο ενα παραπονο που χω απο εδω μεσα ,μελη που ναι καιρο εδω απαιτουν μια σταση γιατρο-χαπια ,δεν εχουμε ολοι την πολυτελεια να παμε σε γιατρο παντα και επισης δεν θελουμε παντα χαπια.αν δεν τα κανουμε αυτα ειμαστε αξιοι της μοιρας μας?πχ εγω εκανα υποτροπη απο αλκοολ σταματησα σε καποια φαση να πηγαινω στι γιατρο με ξαναπιασανε κρισεις που ητανε ολα αυτα τα ατομα που οταν η&lt;&lt;αρρωστεια μ ηταν ελεγχομενη ολα καλα?τωρα ουτε ενα γεια?δλδ για να μαστε εδω μεσα πρεπει να πηγαινουμε σε ψυχιατρο και να παιρνουμε χαπια?


Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά και ξαναέφτιαξα τρίτο νικ γιατί και η υπομονή έχει τα όριά της. Δεν είχα σκοπό ούτε για αστείο να ξαναγράψω εδώ μέσα με βάση τα δικά μου συμπεράσματα, αλλά ελπίζω έστω για τελευταία φορά, να \'δουν\' κάποιοι που πραγματικά δε βοηθιούνται καθόλου με το να είναι όλη μέρα εδώ.
Υπάρχει κάτι σε αυτό τον κόσμο που λέγεται \'τσίπα\' αλλά προφανώς μας τελείωσε ανεπιστρεπτί... μιλάς λοιπόν μόνο για αυτούς που σου φέρονταν \'καλά\' όταν είχες τον έλεγχο των πραγμάτων στη ζωή σου... γιατί δε μιλάς και για άλλους απ\' τους οποίους ΖΗΤΗΣΕΣ βοήθεια;... που ενδιαφέρθηκαν για σένα και μίλησαν και σε άλλους ανθρώπους για την πάρτη σου;... ή μήπως δεν έχουν πολλά προβλήματα στη ζωή τους και δεν έχουν βγει στο κυνήγι για το μεροκάματο επειδή δε τους ταϊζει κανείς;... ή μήπως σου φάνηκαν πολύ λίγα και \'καθημερινά\' αυτά που πέρασαν στη ζωή τους;... ή μήπως βρίσκεις κάθε μέρα τέτοιους ανθρώπους που σου δείχνουν πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον και νοιάστηκαν για την υγεία σου επειδή κι αυτοί κάποτε είχαν το ίδιο θέμα με εσένα;... ή μήπως δεν έχουν γνώση των όσων εσύ η ίδια ισχυριζόσουν, δυο επαγγελματίες ψυχολόγοι - και κυρίως ποιοτικοί άνθρωποι - που μου ζήτησες να απευθυνθώ για να σε στηρίξουμε όλοι μαζί;... ή μήπως δε μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω με το αλκοόλ, ενώ ξέρεις καλά ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς εδώ και ενάμιση χρόνο που είμαι \'καθαρή\' βοηθάω άλλους ανθρώπους στη ζωή μου εκεί έξω που έχουν θέμα με το αλκοόλ;... ή μήπως δεν ήξερα πώς να το κάνω;... ή μήπως δε σου φέρθηκα σα να ήσουν η μικρότερη αδερφή μου και μάλιστα προσφέρθηκα να είμαι στο τηλέφωνο για όποτε χρειαζόσουν βοήθεια για να αποφύγεις υποτροπές;...

Ή μήπως τελικά πουλάς το παραμύθι της αρκούδας Ολγάκι;... εγώ θυμάμαι πολύ καλά όοολα όσα μου έχεις πει. Αλλά αν δε κάνω λάθος τώρα είσαι μέλος στο φόρουμ του ανθρώπου που εσύ... να συνεχίσω λες;...
Το μέλος \'Χάος\' εσύ δεν ήσουν τελικά;... η Λάίτ σε σένα και στον άλλο τον ομορφόμαγκα δεν είχε δώσει εκείνο το ιμέηλ και το είπε η ίδια;... και μιλάς για διπλοπρόφιλα;... κανένας δεν έχει πάρει χαμπάρι τί κάνετε;... 

Δε λυπάμαι επειδή με \'ξεγέλασες\'. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, και τώρα να μου ζητήσεις βοήθεια για το αλκοόλ εγώ θα σου τη δώσω. Λυπάμαι μόνο για το ψέμμα και την υποκρισία και που με έβαλες \'γεμάτη χαρά\' για το ενδιαφέρον μου, να ζητήσω να μπουν στον κόπο κάποιοι άνθρωποι. Κακό στον εαυτό σου κάνεις στην τελική, το ψέμμα δε βοήθησε ποτέ κανέναν. Ούτε και τα παιχνιδάκια εντυπωσιασμού για να παρασυρθούν κι άλλοι χρήστες... 

Μια διευκρίνηση. Ο χρήστης \'Αρτέμης\' είναι ο \'Μαύρος\'. Ξαναδιαβάστε τί έγραψε. Το έγραψε για τον εαυτό του επειδή τον διέγραψε ο άλλος ο χαροκαμένος από το φόρουμ που άνοιξε.
Ίσως γράψω λεπτομέρειες αύριο και λυπάμαι που αναγκάστηκα να το κάνω αυτό. Ο κακοχαρακτήρας όμως, πάντα κακοχαρακτήρας θα μένει Ολγάκι...

Καλή σας νύχτα!

Έντιτ:... η διαχείριση θα έλεγα να μάθει και να \'ακούει\'... δεν έχει το \'αλάθητο\' και η πολύ ανοχή έχει και το ανάλογο κόστος.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ALOBAR ELEOS

----------


## whitecandle

Alobar η Όλγα δεν ήταν ο chaos. Είχα μιλήσει και με άλλους από μσν, ο οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να ήταν που είχε το εμαιλ μου ο ίδιος ή από φίλο. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο chaos έφαγε μόνο μία προειδοποίηση. :@

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Borat_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> και αλλο ενα παραπονο που χω απο εδω μεσα ,μελη που ναι καιρο εδω απαιτουν μια σταση γιατρο-χαπια ,δεν εχουμε ολοι την πολυτελεια να παμε σε γιατρο παντα και επισης δεν θελουμε παντα χαπια.αν δεν τα κανουμε αυτα ειμαστε αξιοι της μοιρας μας?πχ εγω εκανα υποτροπη απο αλκοολ σταματησα σε καποια φαση να πηγαινω στι γιατρο με ξαναπιασανε κρισεις που ητανε ολα αυτα τα ατομα που οταν η&lt;&lt;αρρωστεια μ ηταν ελεγχομενη ολα καλα?τωρα ουτε ενα γεια?δλδ για να μαστε εδω μεσα πρεπει να πηγαινουμε σε ψυχιατρο και να παιρνουμε χαπια?
> 
> 
> ...


Αλομπαρ...δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι εφτιαξες τριτο νικ για να πεις αυτα που ειχες να πεις στην ολγα.
Είναι προσωπικα σας και θα μπορούσες να την πάρεις ενα τηλ να της τα πεις.
ολα αυτα δεν βοηθούν κανένα..

----------


## Borat-DELETED-MEMBER

Ακού να δεις Λάϊτ, και διάβασε μια φορά προσεκτικά γιατί στο τέλος το \'έλεος\' πρέπει να το πω εγώ. Χέστηκα στην τελική για το ποιός είναι το \'Χάος\', και ποιός έχει το χάος στην ψυχή του... δες και τα υπόλοιπα που γράφω. Το θέμα έχει να κάνει με τη συμπεριφορά και την τσίπα και έχει να κάνει με το πώς την εισέπραξα εγώ. Λοιπόν μείνε στα δικά σου και στις χαζομάρες εδώ μέσα για παιδιά 10 ετών και άσε τα υπόλοιπα. 
Όταν κάποιος ζητάει βοήθεια και βρίσκονται ένας, 2, εκατό, καλό είναι να το εκτιμάει. Και να έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι αυτοί που πραγματικά βοηθάνε άλλους, συνήθως δεν έχουν βοηθηθεί ποτέ από κανέναν. Μη μου απευθύνεις άλλο ερώτημα, πάω για ύπνο. Κι αφήστε τις μαλακίες σας στην άκρη γιατί υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που είναι εδώ για σοβαρούς λόγους. Εύχομαι να λύσουν γρήγορα τα θέματά τους χωρίς να κοροϊδέψουν κανέναν και να φύγουν από εδώ μέσα. Τέλος και θα το σκεφτώ για αύριο. Υπολογίζετέ με ως διαγραμμένη. Αυτό ήταν μια... έκτακτη συμμετοχή. Γκεστ - σταρ ένα πράμα... τσάο.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΤΙΜΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΗΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΛΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ?Ε ΟΧΙ ΡΕ ΑΛΟΜΠΑΡ

----------


## whitecandle

Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. Πότε είπα εγώ έλεος; Πριν ένα χρόνο μήπως; Ποιά δικά μου και χαζομάρες; Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα.

----------


## Borat-DELETED-MEMBER

Αγαπητή Θεοφανία. Τα ψέμματα που προφανώς έχω ακούσει, καθώς εδώ με λέει \'αδιάκριτη\' για να υπερασπίσει τον εαυτό της και θα πει και άλλα πολλά, είναι πολύ περισσότερα μάλλον. Αν δε σε ενοχλεί, απ\' τη στιγμή που κατάλαβα τί παίζει - έχει καιρό που κατάλαβα - δε θέλησα να ξαναπάρω κανένα τηλέφωνο. Αν εσύ ήσουν στη θέση μου ας την έπαιρνες. Ο καθένας αποφασίζει για τον εαυτό του, εγώ για μένα, εσύ για σένα και γενικώς. Αν ενοχλείσαι απ\' την παρουσία μου, έγραψα ήδη πιο πάνω ότι μπήκα ως \'γκεστ\', μην ανησυχείτε θα την κάνω. Μήπως μπορώ να πάω για ύπνο τώρα;... δεν έχει νόημα να γράψω αύριο ίσως, κι ούτε \'κρατάω\' τίποτα στην Όλγα. Είπα, κακό στον εαυτό της κάνει. Αλλά είπα και το άλλο. Για την υπομονή και το να θεωρούμε όλους τους άλλους ηλίθιους εδώ μέσα, γράφοντας δημόσια για να παραπλανούμε και να βγάζουμε την υπεράνω εικόνα μας. Σ\' αφήνω, είμαι και πρωϊνή και το παραξενύχτησα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Borat_
> Αγαπητή Θεοφανία. Τα ψέμματα που προφανώς έχω ακούσει, καθώς εδώ με λέει \'αδιάκριτη\' για να υπερασπίσει τον εαυτό της και θα πει και άλλα πολλά, είναι πολύ περισσότερα μάλλον. Αν δε σε ενοχλεί, απ\' τη στιγμή που κατάλαβα τί παίζει - έχει καιρό που κατάλαβα - δε θέλησα να ξαναπάρω κανένα τηλέφωνο. Αν εσύ ήσουν στη θέση μου ας την έπαιρνες. Ο καθένας αποφασίζει για τον εαυτό του, εγώ για μένα, εσύ για σένα και γενικώς. Αν ενοχλείσαι απ\' την παρουσία μου, έγραψα ήδη πιο πάνω ότι είμαι ως \'γκεστ\', μην ανησυχείτε θα την κάνω. Μήπως μπορώ να πάω για ύπνο τώρα;... δεν έχει νόημα να γράψω αύριο ίσως, κι ούτε \'κρατάω\' τίποτα στην Όλγα. Είπα, κακό στον εαυτό της κάνει. Αλλά είπα και το άλλο. Για την υπομονή και το να θεωρούμε όλους τους άλλους ηλίθιους εδώ μέσα, γράφοντας δημόσια για να παραπλανούμε και να βγάζουμε την υπεράνω εικόνα μας. Σ\' αφήνω, είμαι και πρωϊνή και το παραξενύχτησα.


Αλ...φυσικά και δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι έχει συμβει οπότε δεν παίρνω θέση. 
Απλά έθιξα το γεγονός πως θα έπρεπε να λύσεις ιδιωτικά κάποια θεματα και όχι εδω. Είχαμε καιρό να ζήσουμε ηρεμία στο φόρουμ και προσωπικά δεν θα ήθελα να χαλάσει.
Από κει και πέρα εσύ αποφασίζεις πως θα πορευτεις.

----------


## Borat-DELETED-MEMBER

Η \'ηρεμία\' σας δε χάλασε από μένα. Ξεκίνησε να χαλάει με βρισίδια αρκετές σελίδες πριν. Κι όπως σου είπα δεν επιθυμώ να είμαι πια μέλος. Αλλά έχω κι εγώ υπομονή. Ανεξάντλητη σίγουρα όχι, μεγάλη ναι. Καληνύχτα γενικώς.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Borat_
> Η \'ηρεμία\' σας δε χάλασε από μένα. Ξεκίνησε να χαλάει με βρισίδια αρκετές σελίδες πριν. Κι όπως σου είπα δεν επιθυμώ να είμαι πια μέλος. Αλλά έχω κι εγώ υπομονή. Ανεξάντλητη σίγουρα όχι, μεγάλη ναι. Καληνύχτα γενικώς.


Αλ...αν δεν επιθυμεις να εισαι μελος γιατι μπαίνεις εδω?
Εγώ κάποτε εμπαινα σε ενα φορουμ, βαρεθηκα και δεν ξαναμπηκα ποτε. Το βρίσκω λίγο υποκριτικο ολο αυτο.

----------


## deleted_member

_ το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης.
Αποκλεισμένα μέλη, δεν έχουν δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στο φόρουμ._

----------


## dora-agxos

γιαυτη την τρομερη υβρη ελαβα το κοκκινο κουμπακι?

who are you?

κ που θες να καταληξεις με ολα αυτα?

----------


## whitecandle

Αχαχαχαχαχαα για γέλια είναι δεν είναι να τα παίρνεις σοβαρά γιατί άδικα θα στενοχωρηθείς.

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι να εχουμε να ασχολουμαστε...ο Κρινο εκανε εκεινο , ο αλλος εκανε το αλλο , καυγας να γινεται και να ασχολουμαστε.

Φυσικα και αυτος που τα γραφει , ξερει οτι γραφει ενα καρο μ... και θα τον κραξουν οποτε δεν λεει ποιος ειναι κανει ενα ψευδωνυμο και γραφει.

----------


## whitecandle

Αυτός που τα γραψε εδώ δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ο ίδιος που έχει το μπλογκ. Μάλλον άλλος είναι. Αλλά κι εκείνος ανώνυμα μπήκε όχι που θα εμφανιζόταν.

----------


## dora-agxos

ναι το θεμα ειναι..τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης??

----------


## whitecandle

Άστα ρε Δώρα. Πολύς κομπλεξισμός υπάρχει. Ο καθένας αντί να κοιτάει τα μούτρα του, κρίνει τον άλλον έλεος τι κόλλημα έφαγε τώρα αυτός με μας όλους;

----------


## Boltseed

Ναι πολυ δυσκολο να σκεφτουμε ΠΟΙΟΣ τα γραφει ολα αυτα.... 

 :Wink:

----------


## dora-agxos

το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει ανοιξει ενα μπλογκ με ολα αυτα..

χαχαχαχα για ποιο λογο?

----------


## keep_walking

> Ναι πολυ δυσκολο να σκεφτουμε ΠΟΙΟΣ τα γραφει ολα αυτα....


Το θεμα δεν ειναι αυτο...το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει το γνωθι σευτον οτι αυτα που γραφει ειναι...παπαρ...


Δεν καταλαβαινει καν οτι δεν ειναι παρα ανανδρια...που μετραει και για γυναικες και αντρες να κρυβεσαι και να ποσταρεις.


Μπορω να πω ενα ματσο αρνητικα χαρακτηριστικα που διαφαινονται απο αυτο το μηνυμα.

----------


## whitecandle

Εγώ ξέρω ποιός είναι μάλλον γιατί αποκλείστηκε από το site του κρίνο και αμέσως έγραψε αυτά αλλά και πάλι τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο γιατί μάλλον τα είχε γράψει νωρίτερα. Παίζει να \'ναι και ένας άλλος όμως.

----------


## Boltseed

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι πολυ δυσκολο να σκεφτουμε ΠΟΙΟΣ τα γραφει ολα αυτα....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει το γνωθι σ\'αυτον οτι αυτα που γραφει ειναι παπαριες

ή μηπως

το θεμα ειναι ΑΝ εχει το γνωθι σ\'αυτον οτι αυτα που γραφει.... ?

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ve got a point...
Ξερει παντως οτι για τους αλλους ως τετοια εκλαμβανονται...κατσε μην με παρουν με τις ντοματες λεει.

Μικοπρεπεια....φυσικα αυτος ή αυτη μπορει να σκεφτεται οτι επιτελει εναν ιερο αγωνα εναντια στις δυναμεις του σκοτους που ειναι αδυνατο να καταλαβουμε εμεις οι \"κοινοι θνητοι\"...αβυσσος η ψυχη του ανθρωπου.

Ασε και που το κειμενο δεν βγαζει καν γελιο....μονο χολη ,αποτυχια συγγραφης παντελως.

----------


## whitecandle

Παιδιά βρήκαμε ποιός είναι μάλλον αυτός που υποψιαζόμουν στην αρχή. Έψαξα στο αρχείο του shoutbox (ιστορικό), και είχε πει αυτός που υποψιάζομαι ότι \"δεν πατάει ούτε γάτα\" χαρακτηριστικά σε μερικά θέματα. Δεν λέω εδώ ποιός είναι γιατί θα με πάρει με κακό μάτι και θα γράφει κι άλλα.

----------


## keep_walking

Σταματα σε παρακαλω λαϊτ...δεν μας νοιαζει ποιος ειναι , αρκει να μη σηκωνεται κουρνιαχτος σκονης...ο σκοπος του.

----------

